# Hi I'm Mike!



## Verno77 (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow, doesn’t the title sound childish. Anyways, I just wanted to say hello seeing as I just join. I use to do my own very small house haunt called the “haunted porch”, but now I dedicate my Halloween sprite volunteering at a Haunted House at a place called Eiche Turners. It's a no profit organization that host tumbling services by doing things like the haunted house to raise money. There is a website for the place, but I don’t want this to seem like an ad. I joined this site for the purpose of improving this haunt, because we probably have a budget similar to most extravagant home haunters. My costume every year for awhile now has been a zombie, because my dad is very good with Halloween make-up (he has no training of it at all and yet he does an amazing job). Well, thanks for reading and thanks in advanced for posting.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Mike! Welcome to our disfunctional family.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome-love to see the web site and some pics


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome Mike


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome, Mike


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, Stay Awhile


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You should be able to get some good ideas here.


----------



## Verno77 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the welcoming!



pyro said:


> hello and welcome-love to see the web site and some pics


Unfortunately, I don't think we documented the Haunted House too well, so there are no pictures on the site. It just gives general information. 
http://www.eicheturners.org/wst_page3.html

I hope this year to have constant video of the construction of the haunted house and of course some pictures.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome. Lots and lots of ideas to be had. 


You will like it here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard Mike!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hiya MIKE glad to see you found us. Definately take pictures this year of your haunted house. I believe there are lots of chicago people on this forum so maybe you can get together with them and make some cool props for your halloween addiction. And get your dad on here too. There are TONS of makeup tips here and i bet he could become even better at makeup if he joined.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi! Welcome to the forum! It's so nice to see that your Dad does good Zombie makeup; who says Halloween isn't a family holiday!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Mike, I'm sure you'll find all you need here, and we'll be looking forward to your input as well.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

welcome Mike


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

hello Mike, and welcome !


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

New blood---------Welcome


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Mike!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hi Mike and welcome to HauntForum!*


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Mike ..
turners hey ..that used to be a big thing up in milw also. I'm not sure if they are still there. We ended up taking gymnastics for summer school because our mom liked them.


----------



## Pigman (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello Mike I'm a newbie here too


----------

